# Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)



## InRav3 (19. Februar 2010)

*Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

Hallo.

Weiß jemand wie mein bei dieser Media box Daten vom PC auf die interne Festplatte übertragen kann?

mfg InRav3


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

Hat die USB oder LAN? bzw. wo genau ist das Problem, wenn Du die dann mit dem PC verbindest?


----------



## InRav3 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

beides. würd gerne übers netzwerk daten auf die interne platte spielen. ist das überhaupt möglich?

lg


----------



## InRav3 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

weil ich hab die box schon fix dort stehn und will sie nimmer abbauen .. wär mit lan bequemer..


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

Hast Du es denn überhaupt schon mal versucht? ^^  An sich macht LAN ja nur sinn, wenn man die Platte dann auch im Netzwerk am PC findet und deren Daten rüberziehen kann.


----------



## InRav3 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

ja sicher hab ich das versucht. aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die box auf meinem pc finden soll. die box steht im wohnzimmer (1.stock) mein zimmer ist oben (2.stock). deshalb will ich über lan verbinden. sonst müsst ich => box abstecken -> rauftragen -> anstecken -> daten raufspielen -> warten -> abstecken -> runtertragen -> anstecken   ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

Gab es keine Anleitung dazu? Vlt. muss man es halt einmal per USB anschließen und Konfigurieren (Abreitsgruppe usw.), damit es danach auch per LAN gefunden werden kann?

normalerweise müßte die HDD halt bei Starte/einstellungen/Netzwerkverbindungen oder so zu sehen sein.

Bzw. schau mal, ob Du von der Platte aus auf den PC zugreifen kannst (dazu müssen am PC aber Ordner freigegeben sein)


----------



## InRav3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

also von der platte auf pc zugreifen kann ich zugreifen => d.h. arbeitsgruppe und so sollte eig richtig eingestellt sein denk ich oder?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

Da bin ich nicht sicher. Beim PC hast Du ja was freigegeben, bei der PLatte aber ja an sich (noch) nicht...  FAQ oder so gibt es beim Hersteller keine?


----------



## InRav3 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht sicher. Beim PC hast Du ja was freigegeben, bei der PLatte aber ja an sich (noch) nicht...  FAQ oder so gibt es beim Hersteller keine?



hmm ja stimmt.. aber man muss doch sicher nicht die platte freigeben (bzw. kanns mir net vorstellen.. und wie würd das gehen?)  und nein faq und handbuch ist nichts zu finden (sche** chili green^^)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

also, da weiß ich auch nix mehr. Da hilft nur ausprobieren am PC per USB, ob es da ne KOnfigmöglichkeit gibt, oder support kontaktieren, wobei diese chilli green AFAIK ne ziemliche billigfirma ist.


----------



## InRav3 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Chili Green MR3 (Daten auf Festplatte übertragen)*

naja muss ich mich mal an die support wenden -.-

aber danke für deine hilfe

- close -


----------

